# Notts RSOC VS Newark Air Museum PICS



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

My pictures from the day, really enjoyed working with the cars and planes together.

Some interesting stuff at the Museum and if your in the area and interested in aviation i would recomend a visit, im really into WW2 and the Battle of Briton and the Museum covers some of this, seeing those archives has speared me on to go nd see the collection & Lancaster NX611 @ RAF East Kirkby.
http://www.lincsaviation.co.uk/

We where invited by the Capri Club.

And here's some pics of the Museum and the Photo Shoot.

James.





































This is a turret off the back of a Lancaster Bomber, could you it imagine being cooped up in there for hours and then having to fight off German fighter planes and being an open target!!!!

People that where present at the time after this was pointed out where pritty much stunned in silence, makes you think!!!



























































































I had a go at towing this Shackleton but did get very far 


















































































MORE PICs HERE CLICKY

Thanks for looking.

James.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed.

Picture number 4, is that the nose/canopy of Meteor?

Love the photos of the cars in front of the aircraft, great photo opportunity:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great shots there, James :thumb: :thumb: Loving the plane/car theme there and nice to see something fresh rather than the normal show car pics.

Cheers for these, mate


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cracking photos James. Good to see something different. Loving the Magenta Sapphire! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

ChrisJD said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Picture number 4, is that the nose/canopy of Meteor?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Im afraid im no plane Anorack(altho after this weekend i have been bitten(will come back to this)).










If you look to the back of this big plane there is the noise/ landing wheel of he plane in question i hope that helps.

http://www.newarkairmuseum.org/aircraftlist.htm

Gloster Meteor FR.9 (Mod) VZ608 National Benchmark 
Gloster Meteor NF.12 WS692 Significant 
Gloster Meteor NF.14 WS739 Significant 
Gloster Meteor T.7 VZ634 Significant

There appears to be a couple of these Meteor's on the listings for the Musuem hope that helps.

Back to the Note of becoming a Plane fan, i was bitten big style by the old planes this weekend, have always been a fan of the Battle of Britain famous Three but thats where it has ended, been on the net reading about it all and im very very interested by it, loving the Lancaster, Shackleton, Nimrod... i think big four engine planes are grabbing me the most LOL, going to visit RAF East Kirby with me Dad and Grandad, cant wait to see he Lancaster up close.

Love your work in your thread from Dukford, looked like a top day, something iv been wanting to photograph for some time a plane show, i bet there very layed back?

James.:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Great shots there, James :thumb: :thumb: Loving the plane/car theme there and nice to see something fresh rather than the normal show car pics.
> 
> Cheers for these, mate


Cheers Mark it was a nice change and something iv wanted to do for some time.

Are you going to Nostel Priory this Sunday??? RSOC show on mate!!!

:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Cracking photos James. Good to see something different. Loving the Magenta Sapphire! :argie::argie::argie:


Cheers Bud,

It did make a nice change, i will tell Sinbad he has a fan, nice car that with some cracking history behind it.

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Cheers Mark it was a nice change and something iv wanted to do for some time.
> 
> Are you going to Nostel Priory this Sunday??? RSOC show on mate!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Not looking likely, matey no. bit busy with trying to get the car fixed and tbh. it'll be only the same cars that were there last year.

I want to get to Ford Fair and/or National Day this year hence getting my @rse in gear to get the Puma mended, so I'm willing to forgo the little regional shows this year to give me some time :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Some lovely shots there!! :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great pics - I love that yellow RS2000 :doublesho


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

james_RScos said:


> If you look to the back of this big plane there is the noise/ landing wheel of he plane in question i hope that helps.
> 
> http://www.newarkairmuseum.org/aircraftlist.htm
> 
> ...


I am not enough of an anorak to tell you which version it would be, it just looked familiar.:thumb: Would have two enigines mounted about a third of the way out on the wings...now I'm sounding like an anorak

You do need a good lens when going to an airshow, moreso when photographing the aerial action.

Cheers.
Chris.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

ChrisJD said:


> I am not enough of an anorak to tell you which version it would be, it just looked familiar.:thumb: Would have two enigines mounted about a third of the way out on the wings...now I'm sounding like an anorak
> 
> You do need a good lens when going to an airshow, moreso when photographing the aerial action.
> 
> ...


One of my 400D's is fitted up with a Canon 100mm - 400mm IS USM L series, is that man enough for the job?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

james_RScos said:


> One of my 400D's is fitted up with a Canon 100mm - 400mm IS USM L series, is that man enough for the job?


That would do you perfectly.

The better aerial ones I took were with a 70-300 Sigma lens, so 400 would be very nice.
The ground photos were with my trusty 25-135 Sigma.

I notice the plural of 400D, more than one:thumb: I am using a 350D.

Chris.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

ChrisJD said:


> That would do you perfectly.
> 
> The better aerial ones I took were with a 70-300 Sigma lens, so 400 would be very nice.
> The ground photos were with my trusty 25-135 Sigma.
> ...


Ye, LOL

1, im greedy

2, I was feed up of walking round shows and events with multi theme's, Like Trax... Club/ stands & Track.... both really need different lenses IMO and i was feed up with changing lenses... at risk of dropping one of my expencive lenses or getting dust in the body and lenses..... so i opted for a second 400D both with grips for longer running time and better handling, it was the best move i ever made and its helped getting those one off shots where you would be out of range(the magic shots).

The 350D this a great camera and i did consider it as my second camera, but when i saw the prices of unused second hand 400D's, i tuck a risk with no warranty and when for it.

CheeRS James.:thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Loving the 90-Spec RS Escort


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

james_RScos said:


> Ye, LOL
> 
> 1, im gready
> 
> ...


The 350D was rather expensive (though didn't know until the 400 came out). I paid £613 for the 350, one year later it was superseded by the 400 at about £150 less, how gutted was I.
Then at the tail end of last year the girlfriend bought a 450Dat about half the price I paid for the 350!

I only felt better when reading a few articles and the 350 was rated quite highly.

Chris.

Nothing wrong with being greedy


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

You gotta love the old fords.....nice pics


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice shots James!

Although the Air Museum is only round the corner from me, I haven't been in yonks!! Looks like you had a good day...

Should of stopped by for a brew!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Nice shots James!
> 
> Although the Air Museum is only round the corner from me, I haven't been in yonks!! Looks like you had a good day...
> 
> Should of stopped by for a brew!


I was thinking about you, we passed through Newark from the main island Nr the river left and out your way, was amazing the line of RS's made some noise for the crowds.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

wow great pics - yeah loving the car and plane combo!


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, it looks like a meteor to me :thumb:

I was at Newark Air Museum after a weekend at Duxford last year, cracking place to spend a few hours


----------

